# My wikipedia



## binsky3333 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok well i just created my own website(its a wikiepdia) and it is entirely dedicated to archiving books!

check it out post some books if you want too! Also if u know anyone that would like this site please tell them about it. I want to get this site pretty popular.

www.reviewwiki.net


----------

